# NT and Cannabis



## phoenixpinion (Dec 27, 2012)

Tonios said:


> I zone out mostly, and can enjoy a peaceful mind, not very social when affected by cannabis.


The zoning out part is typical of me aswell. Everything becomes too intense to be able to have normal conversations. Beer does the opposite to me, totally not caring about my social image at all.

Cannabis makes me too self-conscious whereas beer destroys my self-consciousness. Combos of these substances are weird.


----------



## Narcotic (Jun 20, 2012)

Bad jokes. Millions of them.


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

phoenixpinion said:


> The zoning out part is typical of me aswell. Everything becomes too intense to be able to have normal conversations. Beer does the opposite to me, totally not caring about my social image at all.
> 
> Cannabis makes me too self-conscious whereas beer destroys my self-consciousness. Combos of these substances are weird.


Do you get so damn high that you lose your sense of reality and you start questioning your existence?


----------



## TeamBaker (Sep 2, 2013)

When I'm stoned I get couch-lock so badly! I enjoy the same stuff as when I'm sober, but I am much more relaxed. I find that it helps me deal with people other than my family and close friends. It makes me temporarily forget about some of the things that I have been mentally chewing on for awhile. Then I have an awesome AHA moment and bounce ideas off my INTJ husband. He gets really goofy and extremely clumsy, but stays mentally sharp. We are able to debate and have a great long conversation with periodic moments of complete silence where we both are lost in our own thoughts. WHICH IS AWESOME.

And obviously I have the munchies and sometimes the giggles.


----------



## Nebublahs (May 30, 2013)

TeamBaker said:


> really goofy and extremely clumsy, but stays mentally sharp.


You basically summed it all up for me.


----------



## phoenixpinion (Dec 27, 2012)

SeñorTaco said:


> Do you get so damn high that you lose your sense of reality and you start questioning your existence?


My reality perhaps, but I never question my existence. If I wouldn't exist, I wouldn't be capable of questioning my existence. Simple.


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

Whenever I'm browsing through thread topics to contribute to, I always take a moment and mentally pause on this one. Why? Because every. single. damn. time. I misread the title as "NT and Cannibals." Then, I am excite. Then, I read it over. Now, I am disappoint.

I'll just leave this here:










I wonder how his noms would taste if consumed while high?


----------



## BlackMoonlight (Oct 16, 2012)

I've never cared about cannabis or most drugs. I might try it one day on my own, but right now it's not that interesting to me.


----------



## judowrestler1 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm questioning whether some of these people have tried this stuff before forming their opinion. I know for me it's like steroids for my imagination while my thinking ability is relatively unchanged.


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

judowrestler1 said:


> I'm questioning whether some of these people have tried this stuff before forming their opinion.


Exactly. Don't hate what you don't know.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

phoenixpinion said:


> The zoning out part is typical of me aswell. Everything becomes too intense to be able to have normal conversations. Beer does the opposite to me, totally not caring about my social image at all.
> 
> Cannabis makes me too self-conscious whereas beer destroys my self-consciousness. Combos of these substances are weird.


Yeah and if you get drunk enough you start doing really, really stupid things that will completely destroy your social image. It's almost like you lose control and really don't care to the point you are just plain stupid and essentially out of control.


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

Just for the sake of updating this thread,

As an INTP, I realise that I become more ENTP when I'm high and not anxious.


----------



## ManWithoutHats (Jun 2, 2012)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> l felt like l was being caged into a weird box of nothingness :crazy:


Diddo. Impeccable wording too.

Edit:
Also, @OP, as I understand it, cannabis more or less has the opposite effect on me than it has on others

They get relaxed; I get anxious and paranoid.
They're interested in everything; I tune out.
They feel nice; I feel like my bones are made of wood.
They clear their heads and focus; my thoughts race tangentially.
They love everyone; I think everyone hates me.
They're satisfied; I crave immediate gratification and feel empty.
They're motivated; I'm only motivated to eat and not stand up.

And the list goes on, though I can enjoy it on occasion– mostly for the creative thinking and skewed perspectives it provides, which can be enlightening. But the on occasion part is important. If I ever smoke semi-regularly then enjoyment is minimized quickly.


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

ManWithoutHats said:


> They get relaxed; I get anxious and paranoid.
> They're interested in everything; I tune out.
> They feel nice; I feel like my bones are made of wood.
> They clear their heads and focus; my thoughts race tangentially.
> ...


I get anxious when I'm with people I'm not too comfortable with and I am obliged to do something at some point during the whole experience. I get so scared that I'm not doing something right and I am not saying anything right so I just get really trippy and I fall into this place where my mind just races too quickly. 

If I'm not mistaken, this is probably a Ti kind of thing. If you can't control it, it becomes your enemy. If you get the chance to, smoke more regularly and just remember you can control your body to do what it wants to do. It's okay what the other people think of you anyway, they're not you. Remember, you can change the situation at any time. You can either grab a knife right now and just stab someone or you can just break someone's heart in a heart beat. But you don't because you just don't but you're capable of a lot so don't be scared.


----------



## Maximus Deus (Jun 8, 2013)

I've never smoked. My two close friends occasionally do but I'm not willing to try anytime soon. I don't like situations where I'm not in full control of what I'm doing.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Kaptain said:


> I've never smoked. My two close friends occasionally do but I'm not willing to try anytime soon. I don't like situations where I'm not in full control of what I'm doing.


Then I'm assuming you don't drink either?


----------



## Maximus Deus (Jun 8, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> Then I'm assuming you don't drink either?


Exactly.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

I smoked for the first time this week. Felt nothing. Next day, got blazed. Next day, got blazed again. All of this is with SPs. I feel less inhibited, more extroverted, relaxed, my movements feel almost numb. I get wobbly, zoned, and colours are saturated. I can't do it when I'm already tired, because I'll just get major couch-lock, and that feels lame.

I feel like my Ti takes a step back, but I'm also more willing to share whatever thoughts I have. I also feel like I love people more. I think cannabis + INTP = ENTP.


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

Kaptain said:


> I've never smoked. My two close friends occasionally do but I'm not willing to try anytime soon. I don't like situations where I'm not in full control of what I'm doing.


LOL people who don't take cannabis and assume they know what it is amuses me.

You can control your body and you can tell it to do whatever you want it to do. You can play football DRUNK as FUCK, trust me. You can do whatever the hell you want high. It's all about mind over matter. You are your body how the hell can you not have full control of what you're doing.


----------



## Maegamikko (Sep 5, 2013)

Marijuana culture is icky. Shame on y'all.


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

123itsmarie said:


> Marijuana culture is icky. Shame on y'all.


Have you even tried marijuana?


----------



## Maegamikko (Sep 5, 2013)

SeñorTaco said:


> Have you even tried marijuana?


...Possibly.
I like stoners, but if I was a dictator or something it would go bye byeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
Also your siggy is beautiful.


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

123itsmarie said:


> Marijuana culture is icky. Shame on y'all.





123itsmarie said:


> I like stoners.


Well you sound like a bright child.


----------



## Maximus Deus (Jun 8, 2013)

SeñorTaco said:


> You can play football DRUNK as FUCK, trust me.


This guy.


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

Kaptain said:


> This guy.


I'M A GIRL omg


----------



## subparhomosapien (Sep 17, 2013)

I always looked like a stoner and then I became a stoner.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

subparhomosapien said:


> I always looked like a stoner and then I became a stoner.


In high school, some people would ask me if I was high, although I never actually smoked until years later. I think it was a mixture of my sleep deprivation and my INTP "meh, I don't have anything to worry about right now" look.


----------



## subparhomosapien (Sep 17, 2013)

dalton.thompson said:


> In high school, some people would ask me if I was high, although I never actually smoked until years later. I think it was a mixture of my sleep deprivation and my INTP "meh, I don't have anything to worry about right now" look.


Story of my life. I didnt start smoking til mid-university. However everyone was willing to bet money that I was high aha.


----------



## jonnyjonjonjrshabadoo (Oct 5, 2013)

I used to blaze all the time in late high school and throughout college. Definitely had some great conversations with some great people during that chapter of my life. Movies like "2001: A Space Odyssey" and "The Big Lebowski" and music like "Dark Side of the Moon" literally moved me to tears when I watched and listened to em high.

Unfortunately I get a racy feeling whenever I blaze nowadays. I think it amplifies my social anxiety or something. I was at a Deerhunter concert recently, and I was standing in the near the front, packed like a sardine. The situation was pretty taxing on me when I was sober, but I knew I could maintain my cool. After two joints, I got somewhat high, yet my mind seemed to be working at hyperspeed. Next thing I know, I'm lying on the floor, looking up at a bunch of puzzled concert-goers staring down at me. I fainted, and I'm sure it was due to the hyperactivity of my brain as a result from my social anxiety and the weed. Since then, I lay off the stuff. Downers and psychedelics only please.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

jonnyjonjonjrshabadoo said:


> I used to blaze all the time in late high school and throughout college... I get a racy feeling whenever I blaze nowadays.


Were you using a strain that you've used before? I'm wondering whether you developed this reaction or if it's due to the particular strain that's just overwhelming.


----------



## jonnyjonjonjrshabadoo (Oct 5, 2013)

When I was at peak stonerdom, I did pay attention to the strains I smoked, e.g., sativa versus indica, Headband versus Green Crack, etc. There certainly is a noticeable high between the two. But, as with most stoners I know, you end up just packing whatever's on deck. The stuff I've had lately has been medical grade stuff from my friend's friend that works at a dispensary. Not too sure on the strain, but sure, maybe it's stronger than the stuff I've had before. Still, I've been getting get those racy feelings whenever I smoked post-college. And since then (~3 years), I've smoked some crumbly schwag to medical grade perfection with the same unpleasant result.


----------



## absyrd (Jun 1, 2013)

123itsmarie said:


> ...Possibly.
> I like stoners, but if I was a dictator or something it would go bye byeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
> Also your siggy is beautiful.


Joke, or actually dumb?


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

dalton.thompson said:


> Were you using a strain that you've used before? I'm wondering whether you developed this reaction or if it's due to the particular strain that's just overwhelming.


It isn't always the matter of the strain that causes that feeling... It's sometimes just that your mind thinks too much and you can't control it.


----------



## 2fast4u2 (Oct 3, 2011)

I smoked and occasionally still do, but I need to stop, it really is a pointless drug compared to sobriety.


----------



## absyrd (Jun 1, 2013)

2fast4u2 said:


> I smoked and occasionally still do, but I need to stop, it really is a pointless drug compared to sobriety.


What makes you think of it as pointless?


----------



## 2fast4u2 (Oct 3, 2011)

absyrd said:


> What makes you think of it as pointless?


Because you are better without it. You function better, you think better. and you feel better..

Take if from a Grower who's lighting/nutrient theories are used by millions.. I hold over 30 of the most guarded cuts in the world bro and alot of what is on the streets today has been in some way influenced by my genetics.

Trust me, you are better without it.. Give it up while you can, and no Im not joking..



Katsu Bubba was prob my fav over all the years I was growing...


----------



## absyrd (Jun 1, 2013)

2fast4u2 said:


> Because you are better without it. You function better, you think better. and you feel better..


I find my thoughts become much clearer and my concentration seriously improves while high. I understand that it causes memory impairment if you light up daily for a month straight, which isn't an issue for me.

Do you think everyone reacts the same way to chemicals?


----------



## Volant (Oct 5, 2013)

Just popping in here to say I read the title as "NT and Cannibals." ._. *disappears*


----------



## 2fast4u2 (Oct 3, 2011)

absyrd said:


> I find my thoughts become much clearer and my concentration seriously improves while high. I understand that it causes memory impairment if you light up daily for a month straight, which isn't an issue for me.
> 
> Do you think everyone reacts the same way to chemicals?


Just use your judgement, if it doesn't control you then its fine, if that makes sense, I was at a quarter a day lol.. I havent even smoked in a while and personally I like being sober better..


----------



## MikaelOrihara (Oct 17, 2013)

For what it's worth, I went from occasional smoker of weed to every day smoker and then I stopped two years ago.

At first, smoking weed was a great way to relieve my depression, stress and it helped me concentrate.

When smoking every day, it was mostly to help me sleep. It also started to heighten my senses and I thought that was interesting; it was like I was more aware of my surroundings. Smoking weed helped me write papers in order to pass boring classes and it unlocked the creativity within me. I started studying music theory and I learned guitar, minute examples but I digress...

Anyway, I stopped because it didn't interest me anymore,. My friends who smoked weed never wanted to go anywhere without it. I saw a bad trend coming on and my anxiety was back. Not to get negative but I also realized that nothing really "heals" depression when it's major depression and the things that seem to work are just distractions from reality. I didn't see much use for weed anymore.

After much research and scouring over studies, I don't think weed is bad for you and there are productive and medicinal benefits that can come out of using weed, it just depends on the psychology and biological make-up of the user. I feel like it made me more creative and that has stuck with me today even though I don't smoke it anymore.

Just my two cents but people who say weed isn't a drug are wrong. It's a drug like caffeine is a drug, or ibuprofen is a drug; although weed is less dangerous than caffeine and Advil. For so some reason, there are defenders of weed who try to use the concept that it isn't a drug and that is absolutely wrong. It's a drug, not a "hard drug". :frustrating:


----------



## Fedor (Oct 23, 2013)

First post here, why not start in the thread that has to do with cannabis.
I'm an INTP an weed is the BEST!
And I don't mean that as "ooh maan, weed makes you feel great and stuff, maan",
I mean that weed has helped me tremendously as a person.

I really believe it has made me nicer, more creative, more open minded and just more relaxed in general to name a few things.
Especially since I am a musician. When you smoke, you tap into the cosmos and hear the actual music before you play it, so your fingers just start moving automatically and creates music.

And regarding what I do when I get high... I mostly prefer smoking alone. As mentioned, playing music, reading about something I find very interesting or take a walk in the woods.
I rarely smoke with people, and when I do I still mostly sit quiet because there has never been any people willing to discuss the type of ideas that come up or what I'm interested in.
Most people seem to prefer to sit and eat chips and watch tv while high.


----------



## Fedor (Oct 23, 2013)

2fast4u2 said:


> Because you are better without it. You function better, you think better. and you feel better..
> 
> Take if from a Grower who's lighting/nutrient theories are used by millions.. I hold over 30 of the most guarded cuts in the world bro and alot of what is on the streets today has been in some way influenced by my genetics.
> 
> ...


Well you can't say that. It is highly individual.
Maybe you're better without it than say if you smoke all day everyday.
You don't feel better or think better. You feel different and think different.
And in my opinion, different ways of thinking gives you perspective.
I don't see how you growing makes you an authority on how everybody is affected by cannabis.


----------



## 2fast4u2 (Oct 3, 2011)

Fedor said:


> Well you can't say that. It is highly individual.
> Maybe you're better without it than say if you smoke all day everyday.
> You don't feel better or think better. You feel different and think different.
> And in my opinion, different ways of thinking gives you perspective.
> I don't see how you growing makes you an authority on how everybody is affected by cannabis.


I think you meant my statement was subjective, and I agree.

I was breeding strains for cbd/thc that directly affected whether or not the end user had a good high, or a bad one.


As for not smoking anymore, I see an improvement over all. That may not be your experience. I personally dont need weed to make me better at anything..

Weed needed me to make it better at what it did.


----------



## Fedor (Oct 23, 2013)

2fast4u2 said:


> I think you meant my statement was subjective, and I agree.
> 
> I was breeding strains for cbd/thc that directly affected whether or not the end user had a good high, or a bad one.
> 
> ...


Not sure what you're talking about breeding the strains to make the user have a good or bad high.
It's no such thing. Once again that is highly individual. I have smoked for a very long period of my life, and tried numerous strains from all over the world, and I never had a bad high (besides from the early days when the weed was so weak you could barely feel anything, I would call that a bad high, haha).

I would see that as pretty sad, not really a good thing.
That you "don't need weed to make you better at anything", I mean.
There is no secret creative people like to use cannabis. Everyone from musicians to painters to producers of different kinds.
It's like steroids to a creative person.
Cannabis as a semi-psychedelic does this relatively well.
Full on psychedelics even better though.

And this is scientifically proven. Mushroom studies on John Hopkins university showed an increased creativity and open mindedness, besides from being generally more happy with their life. And these results where permanent.
Was gonna give a link to the actual study... but my post count won't let me.


----------



## 2fast4u2 (Oct 3, 2011)

Fedor said:


> Not sure what you're talking about breeding the strains to make the user have a good or bad high.
> It's no such thing. Once again that is highly individual. I have smoked for a very long period of my life, and tried numerous strains from all over the world, and I never had a bad high (besides from the early days when the weed was so weak you could barely feel anything, I would call that a bad high, haha).
> 
> I would see that as pretty sad, not really a good thing.
> ...


You are entitled to your opinion.

If you think pot is a fundamental requirement for increasing your creative requirement, then who am I to argue.

And yes, when we isolate phenotypes in order to create homogenous strains with the correct cbd/thc ratios, we have a direct effect on the type of high you, the end user, will experience.

Weve created some sativa doms that will do nothing but give you anxiety, these are undesirable traits that we scrapped in favor of better cbd/thc ratios.

Like I said, I made weed better, it didnt make me better..

I produce/master edm music, weed never made me "better" at it.


----------



## Fedor (Oct 23, 2013)

2fast4u2 said:


> You are entitled to your opinion.
> 
> If you think pot is a fundamental requirement for increasing your creative requirement, then who am I to argue.
> 
> ...


Yes I do. But actually I don't think that is the case if you smoke too much.
I think recreational cannabis use is better for you, when used like once a week.
Not fundamental requirement, definitely helpful though.

I am aware of that different rates of THC/CBD will change the effect of the cannabis, but I meant that you can't call any effect bad.
I have been in complete fear and panic a few times when i smoked too much good weed. I don't see that as a bad high either though. Those bad feelings are your psyche telling you something, so the "bad" highs are always what teaches me most about myself.

Hmm.. edm music, you say. I have a theory weed/psychedelics are more beneficial to you as a musician if you are more relied on improvisation. As a song writer and guitarist myself I like to improvise, and sure, I do it good when sober.
But when I smoke and do it, it just seems to go better. The times I have had a wow moment, and played something that later developed into a good song, I've been high 90% of the times.
Am I right when saying you can't improvise and create the song in real time straight from your fingertips with edm music?

Because I feel that is the thing with improvisation, have a clear mind and let the universe play for you.

I must add though, that "I made weed better, it didn't make me better" sounds like a highly narcissistic statement, haha.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

Fedor said:


> Hmm.. edm music, you say.


Hmm.. atm machine, you say.
Hmm.. pin number, you say.


----------



## Fedor (Oct 23, 2013)

dalton.thompson said:


> Hmm.. atm machine, you say.
> Hmm.. pin number, you say.


Haha wat.
Did not understand. Made me chuckle though.


----------



## 2fast4u2 (Oct 3, 2011)

Fedor said:


> Yes I do. But actually I don't think that is the case if you smoke too much.
> I think recreational cannabis use is better for you, when used like once a week.
> Not fundamental requirement, definitely helpful though.
> 
> ...


Considering I improvise all the time Im not sure what you mean.

I use a keyboard to transfer thoughts to my computer.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

Fedor said:


> Haha wat.
> Did not understand. Made me chuckle though.


Saying "EDM music" is redundant, as it means "electronic dance music music."


----------



## Fedor (Oct 23, 2013)

2fast4u2 said:


> Considering I improvise all the time Im not sure what you mean.
> 
> I use a keyboard to transfer thoughts to my computer.


Improvising by my definition means not thinking. If you think first before writing it's not improvising.
Improvising is letting your fingers move and let music just appear. The feeling of that exact microsecond in space and time being transformed into sounds.
Thinking will make this process almost impossible.
It's like something else is playing, not you. Or that you are the instrument, and the physical object(instrument) actually is using you as a host.


----------



## 2fast4u2 (Oct 3, 2011)

dalton.thompson said:


> Saying "EDM music" is redundant, as it means "electronic dance music music."


Try telling that to someone who doesnt know what it means.. People are all like, "Huh? what is edm" and I say its dance music.

"oh".

So we say edm music, but you are right, it is rather silly..


edm is also tuner slang for Euro Domestic Market for the car buffs..


----------



## 2fast4u2 (Oct 3, 2011)

Fedor said:


> Improvising by my definition means not thinking. If you think first before writing it's not improvising.
> Improvising is letting your fingers move and let music just appear. The feeling of that exact microsecond in space and time being transformed into sounds.
> Thinking will make this process almost impossible.
> It's like something else is playing, not you. Or that you are the instrument, and the physical object(instrument) actually is using you as a host.


Well, I freestyle on the keyboard if thats what you mean.

But yes, I do improvise as Im recording, some of my best sounds come through me without trying to hit a specific sound, which is almost always a result of over thinking.

When making music, you can get a block real quick when you start trying to focus on a particular sound or melody.. Most of them come naturally if you let them, at least that is my experience..


----------



## Fedor (Oct 23, 2013)

2fast4u2 said:


> Well, I freestyle on the keyboard if thats what you mean.
> 
> But yes, I do improvise as Im recording, some of my best sounds come through me without trying to hit a specific sound, which is almost always a result of over thinking.
> 
> When making music, you can get a block real quick when you start trying to focus on a particular sound or melody.. Most of them come naturally if you let them, at least that is my experience..


You are completely right about that. Just let it flow, and try to reach complete nothingness in your head.
I'm actually surprised cannabis wouldn't help you. You didn't smoke way too much when you were too young or something like that?
Well, each to his own!

And not that it's very relevant, but now that I can add links to my posts I will attach the study about mushrooms I talked about earlier if anyone's interested.

'Magic Mushrooms' May Permanently Alter Personality'Magic Mushrooms' May Permanently Alter Personality | Hallucinogens and Mind-Altering Substances | Drug Use | LiveScience


----------



## 2fast4u2 (Oct 3, 2011)

Fedor said:


> You are completely right about that. Just let it flow, and try to reach complete nothingness in your head.
> I'm actually surprised cannabis wouldn't help you. You didn't smoke way too much when you were too young or something like that?
> Well, each to his own!
> 
> ...


I smoked about 3/4 lb a month of kill bro.. Thats more money than most people make in a month. I was on another level.. 

You could say that was a bit much. but it was all free cuz I grew it.

I calculated weeds profit margins at 4000% It was enough to retire and Im 32..


----------



## Fedor (Oct 23, 2013)

2fast4u2 said:


> I smoked about 3/4 lb a month of kill bro.. Thats more money than most people make in a month. I was on another level..
> 
> You could say that was a bit much. but it was all free cuz I grew it.
> 
> I calculated weeds profit margins at 4000% It was enough to retire and Im 32..


Haha yeah. Well it's not very surprising then that it would help you in any ways.
All mind altering substances should be used with some limits for best effect.
But then again I understand that is a very hard thing to do for many people.
I have always had a very scientific approach to drug use, and that's why the only drugs I use is cannabis and mushrooms, because I know based on facts that they can benefit me.
And they always have.
I would never encourage drug use of any kind to an individual that's not well read on the matter.
Asking a person to take a drug without learning a lot about it first, is like giving a person a car and just let them drive without teaching them how.

Alcohol on the other hand... can't handle that and it's just horrible to me.
Are there any threads here dedicated to NTs and alcohol?


----------



## 2fast4u2 (Oct 3, 2011)

Fedor said:


> Haha yeah. Well it's not very surprising then that it would help you in any ways.
> All mind altering substances should be used with some limits for best effect.
> But then again I understand that is a very hard thing to do for many people.
> I have always had a very scientific approach to drug use, and that's why the only drugs I use is cannabis and mushrooms, because I know based on facts that they can benefit me.
> ...


lol, hell yeah..

I was the most scientific nerd in the pot game bro.. Here is some dialogue between a friend and I..


_
Hey bro, I am contemplating purchasing raw mono ammonium phosphate to up the % of nh4 to 25%.. Is my thinking correct? Or are you saying that 5/5 provides a similar proportion of nh4 to no3 and Im wasting my time.

Thinking of just building a stock CaMg solution using raw salts, but more importantly I want to avoid the use of edta for chelates based on what Ive read.. Nothing but the best right? lol.. 

Fucking over H3ads mix, it doesnt even make sense in light of recent data..... And dont get me started on Lucas...

Also, how do you account for the lack of cec in active hydro? Up the P and K based on your formula???

I always wondered why Maxibloom gave better results.. It has a better proportion of nh4, but the P is too high.. Hell, Maxi grow has decent proportions (17%), LESS P, similar K profile and uses DTPA Fe... 

Can we come up with a new formula for coco utilizing maxigro? Lemme know.. (thinking Maxigrow with Si, buffers and p booster, which Im assuming we can do in raw form as well)

One of my boys is running Flora Duo and swears by it, and after checking the profiles it makes perfect sense as the N ratios are more on point than H3ads mix... closer to yours, but not as close.. Still I think thats why he is liking it better...._


----------



## Fedor (Oct 23, 2013)

2fast4u2 said:


> lol, hell yeah..
> 
> I was the most scientific nerd in the pot game bro.. Here is some dialogue between a friend and I..
> 
> ...


Hahahaha, I rather had in mind a scientific approach to the usage of the substance.
But it's good that we have good growers, because that reads like alien language to me.


----------



## 2fast4u2 (Oct 3, 2011)

Fedor said:


> Hahahaha, I rather had in mind a scientific approach to the usage of the substance.
> But it's good that we have good growers, because that reads like alien language to me.


I remember when I got addicted to pain killers.. I was so scientific about using them that I went to the hospital because I snorted 1 30mg roxy after determining my limit was 25mg and got arrested for possession when the bottle fell out of my pocket..

Talk about being anal about drug usage bro... THAT was a nasty habit..

I dont know man, I just stay sober these days and it works.. Smoking a bowl once a day is nothing, just keep your vice in check, or it will eventually check you..

You sound smarter than me anyways, I doubt you will have the issues I did..


----------



## Fedor (Oct 23, 2013)

2fast4u2 said:


> I remember when I got addicted to pain killers.. I was so scientific about using them that I went to the hospital because I snorted 1 30mg roxy after determining my limit was 25mg and got arrested for possession when the bottle fell out of my pocket..
> 
> Talk about being anal about drug usage bro... THAT was a nasty habit..
> 
> ...


Haha my whole point with being scientific in the approach to the usage before even touching the drug for the first time, is to know what kind of effects it has on your body, and how you can use it.
That way you will never become an addict.
It is hard though. Some people think they know enough before starting to take things. You need to be very careful.
And definitely never take anything other than weed(maybe not even that, individual) if you have problems in your life, because you will try to fill those holes inside your soul with false happiness in form of pharmaceutical drugs.

But if you were an abuser of painkillers, I definitely support your decision to stay away from all drugs 100 %.
It's a slippery slope. I had old friends that were/are addicts and if they stopped with all drugs, and later smoked a bowl, it would have the result of them starting to use all the bad drugs they used before again.


----------



## 2fast4u2 (Oct 3, 2011)

Fedor said:


> Haha my whole point with being scientific in the approach to the usage before even touching the drug for the first time, is to know what kind of effects it has on your body, and how you can use it.
> That way you will never become an addict.
> It is hard though. Some people think they know enough before starting to take things. You need to be very careful.
> And definitely never take anything other than weed(maybe not even that, individual) if you have problems in your life, because you will try to fill those holes inside your soul with false happiness in form of pharmaceutical drugs.
> ...


So you think mushrooms are cool? I live in Florida and we got em everywhere down here but I am honestly scared of them.. I always bought into the stigma that I could have a bad trip.. How do you gauge your dose?


----------



## Fedor (Oct 23, 2013)

2fast4u2 said:


> So you think mushrooms are cool? I live in Florida and we got em everywhere down here but I am honestly scared of them.. I always bought into the stigma that I could have a bad trip.. How do you gauge your dose?


I do think mushrooms are cool. They have also been proven to cure addictions(The hallucinogenic Ibogaine is even more effective on this).
BUT, something that is VERY important if you're gonna take mushrooms, is to really read up well on the subject.
Everything from set & settings, to just reading lots of trip reports and everything in between.
I would also recommend listening to Terence Mckenna beforehand, but that's just my personal opinion.
I don't view psychedelics as a drug. Neither should it be viewed as one. It is more like a tool, a tool for the mind.
You can use a hammer to build a house, but if you don't know how to use it, chances are you will beat the shit out of both the wall and your own hand.

And bad trips happen.. but mostly if your mind isn't in the right place, or if you take them the wrong way(see set&setting).
And if a bad trip happens, you can't fight it. That will only make it worse and it's the most common mistake.
You need to accept what is happening and "let the mushroom show you what it needs to show you".
That is the only way to deal with a bad trip if it happens, really. 
It can be hard though if you get too shocked by the experience, therefore learning before taking being so important.

Best way to stop a bad trip is before it even happens though. As I said, set & settings.
I wouldn't recommend mushrooms to every person. But what I would do, is recommend every person to read a lot about it, and after that make their decision.


----------



## 2fast4u2 (Oct 3, 2011)

Fedor said:


> I do think mushrooms are cool. They have also been proven to cure addictions(The hallucinogenic Ibogaine is even more effective on this).
> BUT, something that is VERY important if you're gonna take mushrooms, is to really read up well on the subject.
> Everything from set & settings, to just reading lots of trip reports and everything in between.
> I would also recommend listening to Terence Mckenna beforehand, but that's just my personal opinion.
> ...


Interesting.. Mushrooms dont really interfere with my faith.. so I may research it more.. There isnt a chemical dependance issue right?

My brother used to say that they arent a drug either, rather a gateway to understanding.. I never knew what he was talking about but your hammer analogy provides alot of insight now that I think about it..


----------



## Fedor (Oct 23, 2013)

2fast4u2 said:


> Interesting.. Mushrooms dont really interfere with my faith.. so I may research it more.. There isnt a chemical dependance issue right?
> 
> My brother used to say that they arent a drug either, rather a gateway to understanding.. I never knew what he was talking about but your hammer analogy provides alot of insight now that I think about it..


No, no chemical dependence issue. Only way would be if you thought the experience was so amazing that you would have to take it because of that. Just like jumping a parachute can be addicting.
But no, you won't actually be physically addicted. And even if that had been the case, your tolerance go up very quickly on psychedelics, so you won't even have an effect if you take it the day after.
And it's not good for you to do that either.. and you're not going to want to.
You're going to want to think about the experience you had and sort out the thoughts.

If you want to research it more I recommend the sites Erowid.org and Shroomery.org


----------



## emilyl (Oct 20, 2013)

I like good weed, the kind that calms you down. Pump some My Bloody Valentine, great way to spend an evening. I really don't think there's a dependency issue with weed, I have an extremely addictive personality (granted, quick switches between addiction and complete disinterest, in true ENTP fashion) and I've never had a problem with feeling like I NEEDED to smoke.


----------



## aj8600 (Sep 16, 2013)

I smoke almost every day. I guess that would make me a fan. I either have very deep introspective thought or I make a bunch of jokes.

Mushrooms are my favorite though, they are amazing

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------

